# String Loop



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

Who uses a string loop? I wonder what the pros and cons of it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yes I shoot a D-Loop. It reduces potential string torque by a release and provides a cleaner more consistent release. Also, I shoot a hook-type release, which can only be shot with a loop.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I shoot with one, I haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I use one. Just seems to make sense to line up my shaft with the nock point. Also saves wear and tear on a high dollar aftermarket string. Good luck with your decision, Guy


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I've got one, it came with it when I bought the bow, it's the only bow I've ever shot besides a recurve, I don't know enough about the critical issuses of shooting to know the pro's and cons., but I do shoot very accurate, I contribute my performance through my persistence in "perfect" practice, and tips from my bowhunting mentors, I hear what a lot of bowhunters say about this and that, but only *listen* to a select few..........


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have been shooting the old style string grip release and have heard the loop improves accuracy. However, I am concerned the loop will add to draw length which would cause me to arch back or change anchor point. Anyone have any advise on how to avoid this if I go to loop.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Another benefit of a D-loop is it allows you to draw and let down without having to reknock the arrow.

As long as your loop isn't too big it sholdn't affect your draw too much. Your anchor point will change a little but, that's nothing some practice wont fix.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

I shoot with one mainly because my draw length is 26 1/2 in.
Have 26 draw on my bow, added the loop to give me 1/2 inch and it fits me perfect.
Also, I like puttin my release on the loop and not on the string itself.


----------



## rlopez (Dec 17, 2005)

*D-Loop*

Make sure you check it for wear. The guy next to me at Green Wood gun club few weeks ago broke his about half way through his draw. Could have been BAD.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

rlopez said:


> Make sure you check it for wear. The guy next to me at Green Wood gun club few weeks ago broke his about half way through his draw. Could have been BAD.


X2! Never did find my arrow, luckily my neighbors didnt come talk to me about injured livestock either!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I don't use a loop because i can find my string better in the dark without one.


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

it cuts down on string ware...... if you have a long draw you can have it shortened and the loop should make up for what you lose..... if you can't go any shorter then you could have some trouble...... a good thing about it is that is does not cost that much and if you don't like it then take it off and go back to the way you like it...... you have a couple of months to try it out.... never hurts to try something new


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the advise everyone. I appreciate it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If you can find your nock in the dark you can find the D-loop. I use one because it's the only way I've ever shot a compound bow and I like it. Like the Pale Guy I use a hook release so the D-Loop is a must.

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Since i started shooting a hook release, I never look down when I hook to the loop.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

I shoot one and like it. Have previously shot nocking below the arrow but again the string wears quick. If your installing one yourself remember the loop will stretch out so it's better to tie it where your release fits tight.


----------

